# top of buds turning lime green ?



## kush321 (Jul 10, 2013)

need help in the 3rd week of flower using the general hydroponics . flora grow, micro and bloom . using the feeding schedule with cal-mag. 600watt hps for One plant in a tent. I was told that it was most likely the environment
 it is really hot in the grow tent during the day. plant was perfectly fine until 2 days ago started to get lime green leaves on the top of the buds. please help any info is appreciated thanx. I will take more pictures soon overall the plant looks good besides the top of the buds are turning a lime green.


----------



## kush321 (Jul 10, 2013)

new picture of the top of what the top of the small buds look like .


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 10, 2013)

How close is the light?  It is hard to tell the real color of the plant unless the pic is taken in natural light.  Can you take one?  How often are you feeding them?  Are you checking your pH?  How hot is it getting?  Can you run your lights at night when it is cooler?


----------



## kush321 (Jul 10, 2013)

today I watered 3 gallons with a good amount of run off with distilled water. the ph runoff was 5 and the water that I put in was at a ph of 7. light is about a ft and a half away from top of the plant. I moved the plant in a cooler spot in my basement. the run off ph is 5 no matter what I do I always use ph of 7. and the run off is at 5 too low. The GH feed chart says you don't need to do anything with your ph using tap water of a ph of 7. so I have no clue why runoff keeps at around 5ph.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jul 10, 2013)

I have this situation on one of my buds. I'll be doing nutes and pics in about 20 minutes here, I'll report by with my lime green bud. It's not all the buds, just 1 of them.. (maybe 2) . and smaller ones.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 10, 2013)

What did you plant them in?  I am thinking that maybe your soil mixture is too acidic.  You could be locking out nutes.  Did you add lime to your soil mixture?


----------



## kush321 (Jul 11, 2013)

the soil is roots organic it claims to be a ph of around 6 but when putting ph water of 7 the runoff is 5. I flushed 25 gallons of ph8 water today and got the run off to get around 6.3. then I will let dry out a little and I think im going to do the lucas formula with 0 grow 8ml micro and 16ml bloom. everybody seems to have success with that any other ideas?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 11, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> What did you plant them in?  I am thinking that maybe your soil mixture is too acidic.  You could be locking out nutes.  Did you add lime to your soil mixture?




:yeahthat:   and you need to get the PH in check...dont worrry with t=run off..be sure everything going in is at correct level ....

Dam...where is my lighter?

:bong:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jul 11, 2013)

Mine going in is correct, and I have that one lime green bud. 

I'm editing my pics now, will upload my "lime green bud" pic soon. :aok:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 11, 2013)

I would definitely add dolomite lime to them asap to bring up the PH, but you almost can't trust the run-off for checking PH because of there being too many variables that can't be calculated. With a water source PH of 7.0, you should be ok to just add in some lime and continue watering as usual. My buddy uses roots organic and had the same problem with his. He adds in the dolomite lime at the beginning then about half way through he adds more and that solved his problem.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jul 11, 2013)

Oh, here's my pic! That's right I didn't update this thread.. sorry.

That's one of my little side buds.


----------



## kush321 (Jul 11, 2013)

Today the plant doesn't look any better are worse letting plant dry at then going to start adding nutes in in a couple days. been using ph water of 7.

so does dolomite work even after the plant is in the soil ? do I just spread the stuff on the top of the soil are what ?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 11, 2013)

Yeah you can still add in lime afterwards. It isn't as efficient as mixing it with the soil but its still affective. I would put about 2-3 tablespoons of lime, sprinkled around the base of the plant. If the roots haven't come to the surface of the soil and you can dig a little back then sprinkle it around and cover it back, it will be even better. Either way, you will water it into the soil each time you water and it will help to buffer the soil.

However, what I am seeing in both yours and Green Fang's pics looks very much to me like a micronutrient deficiency like iron or sulfer. You said you were going to add in micro and bloom on the Lucas formula, I would say most definitely do that along with the lime. what kind of nutes and have you been using any along the way until now?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jul 11, 2013)

I've been using the Xnutrients line.. PH buffered out the bottle. :confused2: And quite weak lol.. granted I burned both of my tents with them, from feeding them every day (as per Xnutrients website)  

Probably a deficiency I had thoughts, just could sort it out. It was only on 1 of my buds as well.. a smaller side bud.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 11, 2013)

That is odd to see an issue like that show up on just one side bud. It could be a genetic anomoly or it could be an unusual signal of a coming issue. It depends on how long its been like that.


----------



## kush321 (Jul 12, 2013)

1ml FloraGrow, 4ml FloraMicro, and 6ml for mid bloom . probably should be higher on the nutes I think that's why im gonna use the Lucas Formula.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 12, 2013)

I always drop back on the grow as my plants go into bloom. I don't cut it out initially but I cut it in half the first week of bloom, then in half again the second week, then half again the 3rd week, then cut out completely after the 3rd week. As I cut out the grow, I increase the micro and the bloom at a 2:1 ratio of bloom to micro. 

For example: I use 20ml micro, 20ml grow and 40ml bloom(per 5gal bucket of water) at the end of veg. Then for the first week of bloom I cut the grow to 10ml and increase the micro to 30ml and bloom to 60ml. The second week I cut the grow to 5ml and increase the micro to 40ml and bloom to 80ml. After the end of the 3rd week, I flush the plants with straight water to remove any buildup, then go back with 40ml of micro, 80ml of bloom, and 30ml of organic tea, and 30ml of hygrozyme. This gives me about 1200-1300ppm solution which seems to work best for my plants.


----------

